# stash spots



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

my homeboy recently got arrested because the police found a blunt in his car, and it already was hidden under the door ashtrays found in cadillacs (and other 90s and older gm vehicles). i was just wonderin if anyone ever knows about making some clever stash spots to hide their misc. contraband from the po po. i was just looking for some ideas... cause who doesnt like to smoke a blunt and then hit the streets in their lolo?


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

i hide my stuff behind the glove box liner; well I used to. I have an 80 Cadillac Coupe. I cut a small notch and was never detected because of my owners manual was there. Just an idea... :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

do a search there is a couple of topics already find info on there


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

if your smokin' then hittin the streets why are you bringing it wit you?

leave that shit at home, then you know your gonna keep the car instead of having it seized.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1+Mar 20 2009, 07:08 PM~13341716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not sure... that definatly could happen, but i feel that that would be the absolute worst case scenerio. because theyd have to have a dog sniff out your ride, then after the cops thorougly toss through it, i just couldnt see them coming across nothing and still having it siezed. i do see your point. i try to avoid riding dirty, but sometimes you just need that stash spot. haha :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

no doubt, we all have something we don't want stolen , and it would be nice to have an area a theive would be too stupid to discover......what i have done in the past it made a new under-dash cover that is covered in a factory material, but has an access door that is easily removed and re-installed, i wish i had some pics of it, i used to have that in my old escort gt.


was pretty simple, and it hid my faceplate well enough that it never got stolen, i guess it was probably good enough to have a bag of w**d in there, but i never did try that.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Mar 22 2009, 06:47 AM~13352151
> *no doubt, we all have something we don't want stolen , and it would be nice to have an area a theive would be too stupid to discover......what i have done in the past it made a new under-dash cover that is covered in a factory material, but has an access door that is easily removed and re-installed, i wish i had some pics of it, i used to have that in my old escort gt.
> was pretty simple, and it hid my faceplate well enough that it never got stolen, i guess it was probably good enough to have a bag of w**d in there, but i never did try that.
> *


damn that sounds pretty tight, i would like to see that so the under dash cover you made was made of a fabric?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

hide it in your butt


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

just throw it at the cop.. if u're riding dirty then sooner or later they're gonna get you.. so have a lil fun.. stash spots or no stash spots they will eventually get u.. its not worth puttin ur car at risk


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

its not like ill be hiding multiple ounces of crack in my whip. im talking about enough bud just for a ticket, i dont know how im jeprodizing my lolo?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Mar 24 2009, 01:59 PM~13374421
> *its not like ill be hiding multiple ounces of crack in my whip. im talking about enough bud just for a ticket, i dont know how im jeprodizing my lolo?
> *


I could see there being an issue of having a compartment made that's not factory and them finding it more than just finding it in the glove box.

Same topic from a couple years ago, only one pic of a store bought shift knob in it though. I like the idea of a secret compartment but you wouldn't want to put anything in it that is going to have a smell too it. Use if for money, cameras, and other legal items.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=232056


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

U just gotta look around and get creative, I've seen anything from steering wheel airbag covers that pop off, to side view mirrors that pop out,

start at the dash and I'm sure will will find a dozen places to work with.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 24 2009, 03:10 PM~13375177
> *I could see there being an issue of having a compartment made that's not factory and them finding it more than just finding it in the glove box.
> 
> Same topic from a couple years ago, only one pic of a store bought shift knob in it though.  I like the idea of a secret compartment but you wouldn't want to put anything in it that is going to have a smell too it.  Use if for money, cameras, and other legal items.
> ...


I've heard of people putting there stash in laundry detergent (powder shit) of course.Anyone else head of that?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 24 2009, 01:05 PM~13375659
> *U just gotta look around and get creative, I've seen anything from steering wheel airbag covers that pop off, to side view mirrors that pop out,
> 
> start at the dash and I'm sure will will find a dozen places to work with.
> *


good shit


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

MY FAVORITE IS TO HAVE A SPOT IN THE CARPET THAT LIFTS UP AND WELDING A SMALL BOX TO THE FLOOR BOARD..WITH A LID..LIFT THE PIECE OF CARPET YOU HAVE THROW YOUR SHIT IN THE BOX...WILL NOT FIND SHIT...UNLESS THE K9 IS CALLED..LOL


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 24 2009, 12:18 PM~13373530
> *hide it in your butt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

your an idiot looking for stash spot secrets on the internet! no wonder why your worried you'll get caught!


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Well if you know an upholster when he strips down the seat he can insert a metal box with a lid that when you push down on the seat then slide it towards the dash an inch it will open up like a book.
That what my brothas doing with my coupe...


----------



## mrjb9475 (Apr 13, 2008)

my wife hid it in her weave and we got across the border :uh:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Mar 24 2009, 12:59 PM~13374421
> *its not like ill be hiding multiple ounces of crack in my whip. im talking about enough bud just for a ticket, i dont know how im jeprodizing my lolo?
> *


It gives all of us that arent doing that shit a bad name...you idiot...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Mar 20 2009, 08:48 PM~13340976
> *my homeboy recently got arrested because the police found a blunt in his car, and it already was hidden under the door ashtrays found in cadillacs (and other 90s and older gm vehicles). i was just wonderin if anyone ever knows about making some clever stash spots to hide their misc. contraband from the po po. i was just looking for some ideas... cause who doesnt like to smoke a blunt and then hit the streets in their lolo?  ;)
> *


i dont


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 24 2009, 12:18 PM~13373530
> *hide it in your butt
> *


x2


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Mar 24 2009, 11:27 AM~13373617
> *just throw it at the cop.. if u're riding dirty then sooner or later they're gonna get you.. so have a lil fun.. stash spots or no stash spots they will eventually get u..  its not worth puttin ur car at risk
> *


x1000

Most of the time when they bring in a dog, the dog USUALLY hits on your door handles or anything else you may have touched after touching your dope. Keep your hands/car clean, and vaccuum your shit. uffin:


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Welll how about stashing it in a bag of dogg food if travelling with large amount.. Or ground beef bag with meet in it..
Them the cop reachs to th edog sniifing munchies...
hahahaaha


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrjb9475_@Apr 11 2009, 07:46 PM~13549455
> *my wife hid it in her weave and we got across the border :uh:
> *


pics


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:28 PM~13591198
> *Welll how about stashing it in a bag of dogg food if travelling with large amount.. Or ground beef bag with meet in it..
> Them the cop reachs to th edog sniifing munchies...
> hahahaaha
> *


I think they did that in a Manswers show on SpikeTV..not sure how it went :dunno:


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Mar 21 2009, 07:40 PM~13349069
> *if your smokin' then hittin the streets why are you bringing it wit you?
> 
> leave that shit at home, then you know your gonna keep the car instead of having it seized.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Look it simple at the bottom of your seat where it all retracts theres a lil box that covers the belts that opens up an u can stick quarter in there. In any cadillac you get that quick to store and quick to grab back up. O ro do like I do an park blaze an admire your whip then go back on the cruise. Peace Demlowridaz


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Back in the day when I rocked bolt ons, I'd take the cap off of my mondera's. Made many trips without incident............


----------



## wizdumized (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Apr 13 2009, 09:01 AM~13560281
> *x2
> *


hahaha


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 24 2009, 09:18 AM~13373530
> *hide it in your butt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u want to ride dirty be a cochino!!!!


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

i was gonna say if your transporting alot an oz or so knock off your spinner and put it in there and put your shit back on, my brother used to sell and transported his shit like that all the time, is a little time consuming but worth it if your taking alot, could always use your booty kit too, if you have one, but the dog will probably always find it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dont actually smoke in my low low, but i converted it to a floor shifter, and i have been known to hide things under the shifter boot, so that way if i feel like im going to get caught, i push it out the hole in my floor and come back for it later


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i have built a few what kinda car u got and whats your budget


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

PUT IT IN A CONDOM BOX OR MAYBE GET A LOCK MACHANIZM ON THE GLOVE BOX IF IT DOESNT HAVE IT AND SAY YOU LOST THE DAMN KEY. WHATS HE GONNA DO BREAK THAT SHIT OPEN.... BUT THEN AGAIN HE MIGHT THINK YOU HAVE MORE THAN A BLUNT IN THERE


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

OR PUT THAT SHIT IN YOU HEADLINER OR HELL OPEN YOUR GAS CCOVER AND SET THAT BISH IN THERE, FUCK IT, MIGHT AS WELL DUCKTAPE IT ON THE REAREND OR HAVE A FAKE MUFFLER WITH A LITTLE DOOR ON IT. AHAHHA :420:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Fuck probable Cause!


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

in the state of fl they cant search ur car unless you let them or they gatta have a search warrent........ my home boy had a box in his bmw shyt was bad ass u had to press the two back windows down and pull up the emergency brake for it to open, it was hidden in the passenger air bag.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Sep 12 2009, 02:45 AM~15058187
> *in the state of fl they cant search ur car unless you let them or they gatta have a search warrent........ my home boy had a box in his bmw shyt was bad ass u had to press the two back windows down and pull up the emergency brake for it to open, it was hidden in the passenger air bag.
> *


i used to do stashes like that all the time at my old job in front of brandsmart usa.... taurus with airbag stash,hidden compartments,baffled gas tanks,spare tires,u name it we did it..

even did a false floor on a 73 vert bitch could put atleast 8 of them thangs like nuthin and u couldnt tell or a dog couldnt smell it for that matter


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

U woudn't need a stash box if u actually know how 2 ride smooth and not make yourself hot I mean WTF.? DON'T speed DON'T ride 2 low DON'T blast sounds around the hook.......Come on LIL bros, If this dork isn't even smart enough to throw out his roaches after he's done chiefing then what in the fuck would giving him a stash box do.???? all he's gonna do is try and hide it while its lit HOW IN THE HELL YOU WOULD GET CAUGHT IN THAT PREDICAMENT IN THE FIRST PLACE I don't know....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Sep 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15062822
> *U woudn't need a stash box if u actually know how 2 ride smooth and not make yourself hot I mean WTF.? DON'T speed DON'T ride 2 low DON'T blast sounds around the hook.......Come on LIL bros, If this dork isn't even smart enough to throw out his roaches after he's done chiefing then what in the fuck would giving him a stash box do.???? all he's gonna do is try and hide it while its lit HOW IN THE HELL YOU WOULD GET CAUGHT IN THAT PREDICAMENT IN THE FIRST PLACE I don't know....
> *


 :0


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

toss it out tha window


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i had a customer that had a setup in the trunk of all yellow top optimas, i had a display battery that we cut thebottom out of an made a box the battery shell would slide over then connected the terminals to each other on the underside of the battery , wired it up in line of the rest of the batteries the put the hold downs on an you would never be able to tell.


----------



## TonyKilo213 (Aug 17, 2009)

man any cadiilac from 1979~ 1992 the pigs know where to look its in ther trayning books...we uas to lossen up the dash cover and put a dash cover matt just to play the look off .but fuck no that shits no joke thay found a OZ off weed and a .......38 S&W Well no need to say what happen next.But the best best way you can look for a spot is under the seat between the fraim or under your kick panels under your dash above your feet.just make shoure you dont kick that shit out and drop whet evers in it .well thats my 2cents but good luck hope your not a fucking pig looking to tips LMFAO FUCK TO POLICE !


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

have one of them small phillips with you and just put it under the window switch... i got some much space in there i can put at least a lb of H or W


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

you take the little good smelling cloths that you put in you dryer for the fresh smell you know? take two of those maybe one that is already been through wash so its not suspicious smelling itself, wrap you piece and sac.
i had thought about taking a burger king straw dispenser, modifying it, and welding it in to the back of the front seat, so it would be in the seat, upholstered over, but the dispensing part would be exposed. nice gig for legal stuff, like phillies and black and milds, definately not a solution for you, but still a cool original idea for the legal puffers

they sell these shoes called creepers, leopard print, and in the toe they have a removable drawer thats fits about two twenties

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigloco_s-10 (Apr 4, 2008)

> *hide it in your butt *


 :dunno::420:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigloco_s-10_@Sep 26 2009, 03:05 PM~15193166
> *:dunno::420:
> *


x2


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

You ever stop to think that the cops are looking at this thread and are taking notes? :dunno:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Sep 26 2009, 12:05 AM~15190537
> *you take the little good smelling cloths that you put in you dryer for the fresh smell you know? take two of those maybe one that is already been through wash so its not suspicious smelling itself, wrap you piece and sac.
> i had thought about taking a burger king straw dispenser, modifying it, and welding it in to the back of the front seat, so it would be in the seat, upholstered over, but the dispensing part would be exposed. nice gig for legal stuff, like phillies and black and milds, definately not a solution for you, but still a cool original idea for the legal puffers
> 
> ...


Its folkin leopard mang! :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll throw in the Jesus air freshener :0


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

in CA thee POPOS always call the K9 to search the car..better to get blitzed at home..if the pigs smell weed or ur eyes are red its a rap


----------



## D.Elers (Oct 1, 2009)

When i do the furball quest for Kraxx, i find to the right of the cave where Pinkie is, there are a number of rings and amulets behind haystacks. How do i get to them?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Elers_@Oct 8 2009, 07:18 PM~15307065
> *When i do the furball quest for Kraxx, i find to the right of the cave where Pinkie is, there are a number of rings and amulets behind haystacks. How do i get to them?
> *


WTF?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

^ x2 :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Sep 26 2009, 01:05 AM~15190537
> *you take the little good smelling cloths that you put in you dryer for the fresh smell you know?
> *



Wow


----------



## HEFTY REGAL 82 (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 24 2009, 10:18 AM~13373530
> *hide it in your butt
> *


 ...................THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT MAN! :cheesy: IM OVER HERE LAUGHING MY ASS OFF!!!!!!!!THANX


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

how bout if your rollin dirty.. just be straight


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

In Kentucky it's been betta to just use tha old sock. The mutts snif ya ride and don't sniff you. ur usually by the cop car while they do they thangs. Plus even if you take ya shoes off they neva check inside tha sock under tha crease of your toes. Never failed me yet. If all else fails in S-10/blazers the hub of the steering wheel comes off, half zip fits in there, or my towncar used up under tha carper in the back if you unhook and lift tha back seat. They'll pick up the seat and even try to feel unda tha carpet but neva quite look far enough. Good luck. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

UP UR BOY NEXT TO YOUS ASS~ :0 :0


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

cheeck it homie!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

